# Spineless hedgehog?



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you guys seen this?

http://wtfunk.com/spud-the-spineless-hedgehog/

Poor little guy, lol, Spud is the perfect name for him.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

My comment would be about the same as the guy who posted that, the one in between the two pictures. I'm guessing genetic defect, don't know what kind of hedgehog it is, but its got zero hair or quills.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

That is sad. The worst case of mange I've ever seen.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I think he's still adorable even though he's spineless and has bad skin. He still has his bright, button eyes. According to the man who is taking care of him, Les Stocker, they don't know for sure what kind of skin condition caused this, or how long he's had it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It is odd to see such a lack of hair and quills without any obvious inflammation or anything, and equally odd to see in the second picture where the skin looks so healthy, there are no quills growing in. It would be so interesting to know that little guy's history...


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

That is so sad. I was googling the story:
"Every day, he has a warm bath and a massage with baby oil to keep his skin soft. ... Spud is one of more than 500 hedgehogs currently receiving treatment at the animal hospital, which also cares for badgers, foxes and injured birds."

This was reported back in March 2009, I wonder if he's still alive.

Similar story:
http://www.fwi.co.uk/blogs/rural-life/2009/11/any-cunning-plans-for-bare-bea.html

While I was googling I came across pictures of Ethiopian hedgehogs. _WANT_


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't believe that's really a hedgehog! He looks terrible, the poor thing. I feel so sorry for him. And here I didn't think a hedgehog could possibly be ugly, but...he is. I'm glad he has people taking care of him, most people would probably take one look at him and say 'Euthanize it.'

Is it wrong that I feel creeped out by him? I feel sorry for the poor little guy, but...just wow. -shudder-


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

He is a wild european hedgie and if i remember correctly he was in a animal hospital called Tiggy Winkles that deals with wild animals.

I actually spoke to someone at the place spud was being taken care of a while ago (wanted advice on my hedgie but could't help). You'll be pleased to know that at the time he had been getting his quills back and was doing really well. Apparently aloe vera oil/gel (can't remember what type) was helping a great deal.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

He was growing quills in? o-o So he wasn't born quill-less? Well, I'm glad he's doing better, poor little guy.

I figured he was a European, he's too big to be an African Pygmy, and his skin is too dark.


----------

